# Puzzle anyone?



## Shootr (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## SonnyE (Dec 30, 2018)

I'd make tiny Burnt Ends, or large sized Bacon Bits outta that!
Yum!


----------



## Shootr (Dec 30, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I'd make tiny Burnt Ends, or large sized Bacon Bits outta that!
> Yum!



I was wondering about that - would you use like a wire basket to contain them and shoosh 'em around a few times while they cook?


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 30, 2018)

Shootr said:


> I was wondering about that - would you use like a wire basket to contain them and shoosh 'em around a few times while they cook?



Sure, like a French Fry basket.
But the mats I got for my smoker are ~1/4" mesh. So they stay for burnt ends.
For large Bacon bits Just fry and remove with a holey spoon. (I make little bacon bits for Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans. SO Good! Nice bacon crunch hidden in the beans.)


----------

